# Anyone from France here? Need some pics from St. Avold cemetery.



## seesul (May 30, 2010)

Hello,
it´s just a try but I´m looking for some pics of certain graves at Lorrain American Cemetery in St. Avold, France.
Anyone here from there?
Thank you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2010)

I have pictures that I took in St. Avold. They are not digital however, and my scanner is on the fritz. 

I doubt that I have certain graves however, I took pictures of the cemetery as a whole. I took part in the memorial day ceremonies there a few times and laid some wreaths there during the ceremonies.


----------



## seesul (May 30, 2010)

Thx for you reply Kris.
I need pics of several certain graves. I´m a fool. 2 years ago I drove to Nantes, France and this cemetery was on the way, but I didn´t realized it back then..


----------

